# Code P0442: EVAP Small Leak



## MPD (Mar 12, 2009)

For code P0442, I know the number one troubleshooting tip is to tighten / replace the gas cap. I have replcaed the gas cap and the code is still there. Is there a way to reset the codes and see if the gas cap was the root cause?
For a next step, I know I could take my car to a dealer to have a smoke leak detection done, but is there any method the do-it-yourself guy can do the smoke leak detection to find the leak? Is there a post out there showing how to do this?


----------



## Thumper1044 (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Code P0442: EVAP Small Leak (MPD)*

I hope this is something that will help others and save them time.
I was getting the P0442 code for about 6 months. I had the gas tank resealed, new gas cap, checked the solenoid valve by the air cleaner, checked all the vacuum hoses or replaced them and still got the code. Well here is what I found:
1. There is a canister located behind the right front wheel well that has a solenoid in it. The solenoid was frozen and wouldn't move. I removed the solenoid from the canister, cleaned it, cycled it a couple times with 12V and things are looking good. I feel confident after about 500 miles that the problem is gone. NOTE: if you remove the solenoid, make certain that it is reinstalled ALL the way so the locking tabs grab. There are 2 o-rings on the solenoid and if you don't get it all the way seated, you will throw codes. Trust me.
My suggestions is to pull the front R wheel well cover and check this out. BTW, my car is a 1998 Jetta, California car, with 2.0L ABA eng. and Auto trans. 
Hope this helps some of you, as It took me months and a lot of grief to stop that damn P0442 code.
Thumper


----------



## qksilva (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: Code P0442: EVAP Small Leak (Thumper1044)*

nice. Im gonna try that tommorrow


----------



## Hesta-PO (Nov 15, 2010)

*qksilva*
Did you solve the problem? I have the similar problem and I want to try to do the same


----------



## Hesta-PO (Nov 15, 2010)

Does anyone have diagram for Evaporative Emission Control System VW jetta 2.0 GL


----------



## millerspcrepair (Mar 16, 2009)

I replaced the Evap canister located behind the right front wheel well havent had the code return on me since its been 2500 miles


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

What usually works for me is replacing the factory crimp on band hose clamps with quality 100% stainless steel wrom screw band clamps. The hoses shrink with age, and the clamps get loose, cause numerous small leaks. Replacing the hose clamps will enable you to close other leaks off. There are tons of connections in the fuel system for fuel delivery, tank return, and vapor recovery. Each one has the potential to become an irrating vapor or liquid leak.

The HomeDepot sells hose clamps made by Ideal, the same company that packages most of the hose clamps that you will find for sale in auto parts stores. The difference in the HomDepot hose clamps is that they are 100% stainless steel, where the ones from the auto parts stores have stainless bands and the other parts are pot metal and/or plated, not stainless steel (can you say rust and corrosion?). The clamps are less expensive at the HomeDepot packaged in bags of (10) for about $8.


----------



## ineedabrew (Feb 16, 2012)

*Thanks for the P0442 code info*

Do you remember how to get that canister loose? Does it just slide onto some brackets or something?? 




Thumper1044 said:


> I hope this is something that will help others and save them time.
> I was getting the P0442 code for about 6 months. I had the gas tank resealed, new gas cap, checked the solenoid valve by the air cleaner, checked all the vacuum hoses or replaced them and still got the code. Well here is what I found:
> 1. There is a canister located behind the right front wheel well that has a solenoid in it. The solenoid was frozen and wouldn't move. I removed the solenoid from the canister, cleaned it, cycled it a couple times with 12V and things are looking good. I feel confident after about 500 miles that the problem is gone. NOTE: if you remove the solenoid, make certain that it is reinstalled ALL the way so the locking tabs grab. There are 2 o-rings on the solenoid and if you don't get it all the way seated, you will throw codes. Trust me.
> My suggestions is to pull the front R wheel well cover and check this out. BTW, my car is a 1998 Jetta, California car, with 2.0L ABA eng. and Auto trans.
> ...


----------



## ineedabrew (Feb 16, 2012)

*P0442 additional info.*

In hopes that this will help others, I have been battling an intermittent P0442 evap code for a while. I have 97 4 cyl GTI. In the passenger side wheel well (rear of the well) there is a carbon canister for absorbing fuel vapors. In front of the wheel is the LDP pump. etc.. After testing the solenoid valve for the canister (as directed by Thumper's post in this thread) I found no power. If you follow the wires, they go up thru back of wheel well behind the grate where the windshield wiper motor etc, is and make there way under the hood . My wires were broken as they went thru the opening. I soldered those wires, tested solenoid, and the P0442 code went away within two cold startups. Hope this helps someone. This board has helped me numerous times!! Thanks.


----------

